# Buddy



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Buddy is my cavalier king charles spaniel. He is really crazy! If somebody comes to the house, he thinks that they're there to see him! He not mean but he will jump all over you and lick you to death!!! If you sat on the sofa for two seconds, he would be on top of your head! He overly sweet and loving. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love his lil eyebrows 🥰😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He’s so cute!  I’ve always wanted a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> He’s so cute!  I’ve always wanted a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


They are very energetic!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Look at that face


----------

